# Holding Danish Dough Question...



## backtobasics2 (May 2, 2016)

It's been a while since I've made and worked with Danish dough. I want to know how long I can store it in the fridge after the final turn but before I roll and shape it? Can I store it for two or three days? or is over-night the longest? Also, I can store the dough, unshaped in the freezer correct? Then defrost, shape, proof and bake? Also if I shape & freeze, do I freeze it with the filling (fruit or cheese) or freeze without then add the filling when it's defrosted. I'm doing snail shape with a dollop of filling on top. I have very limited time on the bench so I'm trying to figure out the best use of my time. Thanks!!!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Danish dough, once turned can be frozen. You can also make the shapes and freeze, but don't add the filling until thawed to room temperature, before proofing. Lastly the freshly made dough will last about 2-3 days in the fridge. After that the yeast will start to degrade.


----------

